# Garage Door Openers



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

:jol: Hey gang. This summer I got a couple of garage door openers from my Dad... I'm thinking that I could use them in lieu of wiper motors. Haven't tried them yet (too busy with everything else). Has anyone had any experience using something like this?

Thanks


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've considered it but never tried it. The lifting capacity might be useful in some situations. The built-in remote could be nice, if you leave the mechanism more or less intact.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sure they might have some use, but as a direct replacement for wiper motors? Maybe if you could bolt an arm to the garage door motor itself, but as a whole unit, you'd be dealing with the slide and ~7-8 foot travel. I don't know if that would necessarily approximate a wiper motor.

One other thing to watch out for...wiper motors can run pretty much continuously...you could be in the rain for hours on end and no problem for the wiper. Garage door motors may open/close the door a couple times in the morning and a couple in the evening. Pretty far from continuous duty. Manufacturers generally aren't in the business of 'giving away' quality - so door openers may be built such that they can't withstand continuous or near continuous duty. 

I don't know for sure, they may be fine and/or your application may not require continuous duty - just something to watch out for.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Saw a guy use one to move a zombie forward and back along the track . Way cool effect


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

These are just the drive unit themselves, no chains unfortunately. The motor spins pretty fast too, and noisy... Maybe for an Axworthy...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah - well, the motors themselves should still have quite a few uses - and be fairly powerful - if they can handle continuous operation.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

To bad you dont have all the hardware like chains and rail. I use one to run a push mower across the yard with a ghost attached. My wife loves it. If only it would actually cut the grass Iit would make me happy. if you have the old version where it has no photo eyes ideas are almost limitless. If they take the photo eyes I hope you have them as the cheapest you could probably buy them would be about $15. If you use the whole mechanism I can not be continuos as it gets hot quickly and watch the weight as the gears can strip. I like the garage motors since they have switches so they will only travel a certain distance and then it goes reverse.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

the motors are not made for continuous operation, they will work for awhile then go into thermal shutdown, after they cool back down, they will start to work again.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

What if I added a fan to the motor to blow air across it?


----------

